# Your first 7 was?



## Shawn (Jan 29, 2008)

What was your first 7? Did you like it? How was it for you?

I liked my first 7 and still do. There are alot of nice 7s on here.   -too many to choose from but I feel a guitar has to be special to that person too. Like my arctic white RG 7620. I feel that since I kept it and still have it, it is special. 

I bought this guitar brand new in May 1998. It's been through alot with me and it's very sentimental. Which makes me believe that for a first 7, perfect!  

In 2002, I had the guitar refinished in arctic white~





































I decided to get it refinished again because it got beat up quite a bit.

Donnie's work


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 29, 2008)

Jackson DR7 was nice at the time - but never got it set up properly and I couldn't do shit myself so I sold it. Im sure with some EMGs in there that thing would have been killer.


----------



## budda (Jan 29, 2008)

tis a wonderful RG you have, Shawn.

My first (and only) 7 is my C7 blackjack. I like how it only ran me $270 shipped . I still need to get a case for it though . This guitar fits me like a glove - very comfy neck, similar to my les paul. the weight and size make it feel very solid, which i prefer in a guitar. The SD's in here give me a wide range of tones, and i enjoy that i can get a single-coil tone out of this guitar! 

right now im trying to set it up to eliminate some fretting out and fret buzz, but it looks like i'll be takin 'er in soon enough


----------



## MatthewK (Jan 29, 2008)

My first was an RG7620. It was FANTASTIC, I'm an idiot for selling it.


----------



## Stitch (Jan 29, 2008)

It would have been 2005/6, with my Rg7420. Still have it, love it to bits, and I'll never ever sell it.

The neck on it is the best I have EVER played, and really doesn't compare to any of the seven's I have played since by any manufacturer.


----------



## Edroz (Jan 29, 2008)

my first seven was a B.C. Rich Warlock 7 USA. great guitar, got a lot of recording and live use out of it for a few years. eventually i ended up prefering superstrat like sevens and the warlock wasn't getting much play anymore. i ended up selling it a few months back to Fox Zero who seems to love it, and it's actually his first seven as well.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Jan 29, 2008)

Mine was a Rg7620 in royal blue. I bought it brand new when the 7620's came out and still have it. I love that thing to death.


----------



## B Lopez (Jan 29, 2008)

Was a Schecter Damien-7.


----------



## sepherus (Jan 29, 2008)

Sad to say it but it was a Dean Avalance 7. i seriously owned it for like 2 weeks before i was like "wow this guitar is a piece of shit" and took it back. the woods were all crap, the pickups sounded like ass, and it didnt even play well. i should have known better for a $200 guitar, even if it was used. i kinda forgot about 7s for a while after that till i got into a rut and went to the local Guitar Center and picked up a 7321. it played a lot better despite the fact that i hate Wizard and Wizard 2 necks, but i couldn't see putting $200 of work into a $400 guitar to make it sound good. :-( hopefully Mr. Sherman and i get some thing worked out soon. i just have to call him when he is around.


----------



## Uber Mega (Jan 29, 2008)

Mine was a...uh, I don't have one


----------



## Sevenstringer (Jan 29, 2008)

Universe UV7PWH
I got a steal in 94 or 95.....I paid $400 for it
I kinda miss that guitar, it was sweet


----------



## Stitch (Jan 29, 2008)

<3


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jan 29, 2008)

This is my first 7, and still is with me as i type this


----------



## Alex-D33 (Jan 29, 2008)

RG7321 2004 MADE IN KOREA ,Very cool guitar \m/


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 29, 2008)

Schecter Revenger-7. It's not perfect, but I'll never sell it, since it does certain sounds so well, and has some great memories for me. It was one of my two main guitars when I was in my old band:


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 29, 2008)

bc rich warlock 7, horrible guitar.


----------



## Zoltta (Jan 29, 2008)

Washburn WG587 because it was 200 dollars at the time and i always wanted to play a 7, even before i started playing the guitar haha.


----------



## ukfswmart (Jan 29, 2008)

My first 7 was an RG7420 in Magenta Crush. Pretty much stopped playing it after I got my LTD SC600 and started writing Death Metal in C# and sold it a little while back. Which, incidentally, leads me onto...



Stitch said:


> <3



That... that looks scarily familiar dude... did you buy that on eBay? If so, I think I may have sold it to you!

Edit: Seriously, this must be it; those dings are pretty much exactly where they were on mine


----------



## pardon miasma (Jan 29, 2008)

In retrospect, a pretty sweet S7320. Unfortunately, I had no clue how to deal with any sort of double-locking tremolo, and rather than look up instructions, I just kind of started putting strings on it. 

That didn't work (shock!), and I had to take it in to get the strings changed. Sounded like crap through the stock pickups (nope, not low volumes on my crappy solid-state Marshall's fault at all), and then the clincher, I broke the whammy bar off, amusingly enough with zero resistance. I returned it and got some other guitar that began a vicious trading cycle that ended with me getting my sweet EC-1000VB.

Looking back, now that I know how to turn a volume knob past 9 o'clock and change strings on a tremolo, I'd really like to have that guitar back. Oh well.


----------



## Shawn (Jan 29, 2008)

Sevenstringer said:


> Universe UV7PWH
> I got a steal in 94 or 95.....I paid $400 for it
> I kinda miss that guitar, it was sweet



 Wow!


----------



## Stitch (Jan 29, 2008)

pardon miasma said:


> In retrospect, a pretty sweet S7320. Unfortunately, I had no clue how to deal with any sort of double-locking tremolo, and rather than look up instructions, I just kind of started putting strings on it.
> 
> That didn't work (shock!), and I had to take it in to get the strings changed. Sounded like crap through the stock pickups (nope, not low volumes on my crappy solid-state Marshall's fault at all), and then the clincher, I broke the whammy bar off, amusingly enough with zero resistance. I returned it and got some other guitar that began a vicious trading cycle that ended with me getting my sweet EC-1000VB.
> 
> Looking back, now that I know how to turn a volume knob past 9 o'clock and change strings on a tremolo, I'd really like to have that guitar back. Oh well.



I really really hope you didn't break it trying to pick it up with the bar.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 29, 2008)

Agile Interceptor. Also my first 27" model, and my first locking trem model. My screwdriver is the wrong size to open the back and try to replace a string (if I can even figure out how to do it on a locking trem), and the action is too high. The whammy bar comes loose if you use it so you have to tighten it in the middle of playing. And the lower horn sucks, but that's the same as it is with EVERY strat-type...

But it's got great sound and feel aside from that stuff...the 27" suits me pretty well, the neck is good, ebony feels nice, coil tap isn't bad...they did OK with that thing.


----------



## Randy (Jan 29, 2008)

The first 7 I've owned is the same one I have now, a BCR N7 Virgin, which I got off NegativeXero hbang. Some wiring, refinishing, and an all-around setup (f/b oil,fret polish, intonation, bridge adjustment, etc.) made the guitar  surprisingly well.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 29, 2008)

Indonesian RG7321. With a fret level and crown and a pickup swap it was a decent guitar


----------



## Stitch (Jan 29, 2008)

technomancer said:


> Indonesian RG7321. With a fret level and crown and a pickup swap it was a decent guitar



That's really the case with a lot of guitars. My S7 was great out the case, but after I'd spent an hour ish filing all the fret ends and just going over it with some TLC it turned into something awesome.

Its the real difference between the old UVs and the ewer ones. They just felt like more care and attention had gone into the neck, wheras the new UV777PBK feels like a mass prduced faceless, characterless entity.


----------



## Edroz (Jan 29, 2008)

Stitch said:


> I really really hope you didn't break it trying to pick it up with the bar.




with a real trem like an OFR, that wouldn't even be an issue


----------



## Stitch (Jan 29, 2008)

I'll be the first to agree.

I hate the ZR.


----------



## xxlilman7xx (Jan 29, 2008)

my first was a dean razorback 7


----------



## pardon miasma (Jan 29, 2008)

Stitch said:


> I really really hope you didn't break it trying to pick it up with the bar.



The way I coddled my guitars back then? No chance. Well, coddled them as far as one can use the word and still try to change strings on a trem without so much as an inkling of what to do, a shortcoming that has since been remedied. It just snapped off. Looking at the picture on Ibanez.com, that bar doesn't look a thing like the bar screwed on there at Sam Ash, so blame lazy American teens. Well, except me.


----------



## Michael (Jan 29, 2008)

My first was a Monterey Stage Series that my brother bought in a local pawn shop and then I bought it off him a while after that. I think it was in 2003, maybe 2004.

Here's a picture:






It played alright. I sold it to Mark. A in 2006 and he put Blazes in it, and then I bought it back from him. It actually went back and fouth between the two of us a few times. Niether of us own it anymore though.


----------



## psychoticsnoman (Jan 29, 2008)

my very first was a esp m207 i picked up in a pawn shop, didn't play it much, 
but i consider my first real 7 my ibanez S7420fm i got a couple weeks after i got the M207


----------



## bostjan (Jan 29, 2008)

I came really close to getting a UV, one of the multicolored ones signed by Steve Vai. It was for sale used at a decent price, but I couldn't get the cash together fast enough, so I ended up with an RG7620VK. Bought it off the shelf at Guitar Center. It took a lot of work to get the guitar back in working order, since the dummies that worked there at the time had the trem at a 34 degree angle and the little saddle blocks were in upside-down and backwards, even though it was supposed to be brand new. (It was made the same year I bought it).

Now it's a decent guitar, but it's definately been worn over the years. Not much meat left in the frets around the 9th-15th, and the trem is worn out. I played that thing as my main guitar from 1996-2002 or so. I haven't played it for awhile now, because it's in need of some TLC.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 29, 2008)

Ibanez AX7521 in cherry fudge, which i sold a few months later when i found an RG7620 for just over $200


----------



## Hellraizer (Jan 29, 2008)

My first seven was a RG7420 Black Pearl. I bought it new when they first came out. I still have it but, the trem blows ass. So I'm gonna swap the neck to a 7620 body I have. I love that neck, it feels better than any of my other sevens, even the prestige neck on my 1527.


----------



## Jason (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## noodles (Jan 29, 2008)

One of those cheap AX7whatevers, in that horrible green color. I hated just about everything about that guitar, and sold it three weeks later when I bought the Stars Soloist.


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 30, 2008)

I borrowed an RG7420 for like 7 months, and i've borrowed tons of others for short bouts of time but i've clearly had to give them back. 
Then in august i bought an S7320. which still hasnt come in  
so i guess my RG7620 is the first one i actually owned and was in my possesion
Wierd


----------



## -K4G- (Jan 30, 2008)

My first seven is my rg7321. bought it at a steal, the shop was selling it at 50% discount.  loved the neck width 'cos it was soooo comfy and wondered why i didnt buy sevens earlier.


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 30, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> Ibanez AX7521 in cherry fudge, which i sold a few months later when i found an RG7620 for just over $200





[edit]
:notsquint:


----------



## DDDorian (Jan 30, 2008)

My first seven was some piece-of-shit J&D that was simply marked "SEVEN STRING GUITAR!!!!!" on the wall, lowered from $1200 to $700 to $350 due to no-one in my tiny town knowing who Korn was and therefore not caring Words could not describe how poor an instrument this thing was. It was my first guitar, too, so it jacked up my learning process for a hell of a long time. I kinda made up for it with my second guitar, a UVMC I scored for $875, but I knew even less than I do now and, because it was ugly and sounded like shit through my Peavey Bandit lol:) I took to it with a bastard file, scraped the paint off down to the wood and still managed to shift it for $1K. Since then I've owned a DR7, a 7321 and the 007 Elite I own now. Either the AG07 or the S7320 are next. Huzzah.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 30, 2008)

Ibanez 7321


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 30, 2008)

a Royal Blue 1998 RG7620.
I then proceeded to sell all my 6 strings and buy a RG1527 and a UV.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 30, 2008)

An ESP/LTD M-107. I stuck an Evo-7 in the bridge. Sold it for $80


----------



## LiesThatBind (Jan 30, 2008)

SC-607B in a couple of days


----------



## Asdef (Jan 30, 2008)

my first and only axe is COW7 . 
I`m going to buy an UV7BK green dot


----------



## cow 7 sig (Jan 30, 2008)

DR7,it was ok just ok.now i have 2 cow7blk,1 cow7 camo and my rg 1527 and i love that guitar


----------



## amonb (Jan 30, 2008)

Schecter C7 Blackjack. My Ibanez s7420 pisses all over it


----------



## Sebastian (Jan 30, 2008)

Jackson DR7 .. i dont have it anymore


----------



## Durero (Jan 30, 2008)

Mine is a 1990 UV7PW. Ordered sight-unseen in 1990 when I was just about to buy an Ibanez 540S but the salesperson told me that Ibanez was going to release the Universe. Waited an agonizing 6 months and then instantly fell in love with it when I got it.

Still have it.


----------



## Jarrett (Jan 30, 2008)

7620. Still have it in bits waiting to be my next project


----------



## Stitch (Jan 30, 2008)

DDDorian...

Ouch.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jan 30, 2008)

Ibanez RG7421! Still have it and it's my #1 and will always be because she was my first!


----------



## elrrek (Jan 30, 2008)

A Dearmond Sevenstar which I very seriously wish I had never sold  It was a dumb shape, but it sounded bloody amazing.

I now have a Schecter C7 Blackjack which is great and (shhhhh) an Ibanez RG7321 that cost me £60 (therefore I can justify having a guitar by a company whose guitars I used to own and they all sucked majorly before being swiftly sold!).


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad (Jan 30, 2008)

Ibanez RG7420.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jan 30, 2008)

My first was a UV7BK. I ordered it through a shop that found second hand guitars. It's the only one i wanted. When i got it it was amazing, it's literally the guitar I'd wanted since seeing God of Emptiness on TV and being into Morbid Angel.

3 months later someone stole it in a house robbery.

A year later I got it back. It's a bizarre story. I don't have that guitar anymore, it felt weird all round, so i reckon there was some weird mojo attached to it...


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jan 30, 2008)

Jason said:


>



Same as me, only mine's in cobalt blue!

Great guitar, despite the sucky licenced trem, which I've since fixed in place with a tremol-no. I still own it, although it's had a well deserved rest (it's been my go-to guitar since I got it) since I got my Hellraiser, and is currently back at my parents house having had the Dimarzios I brought off Hal installed. Once I get it back to London I'm going to slap a 7-48 set of strings on it and tune it to D standard with a high G on the top.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jan 30, 2008)

7 Dying Trees said:


> My first was a UV7BK. I ordered it through a shop that found second hand guitars. It's the only one i wanted. When i got it it was amazing, it's literally the guitar I'd wanted since seeing God of Emptiness on TV and being into Morbid Angel.
> 
> 3 months later someone stole it in a house robbery.
> 
> A year later I got it back. It's a bizarre story. I don't have that guitar anymore, it felt weird all round, so i reckon there was some weird mojo attached to it...



Whoa, how did you manage to get it back after a year?


----------



## Shawn (Jan 30, 2008)

7 Dying Trees said:


> My first was a UV7BK. I ordered it through a shop that found second hand guitars. It's the only one i wanted. When i got it it was amazing, it's literally the guitar I'd wanted since seeing God of Emptiness on TV and being into Morbid Angel.
> 
> 3 months later someone stole it in a house robbery.
> 
> A year later I got it back. It's a bizarre story. I don't have that guitar anymore, it felt weird all round, so i reckon there was some weird mojo attached to it...



Good choice for a first 7. UV7BKs = Slickness.


----------



## phantaz (Jan 30, 2008)

Ibanez RG 7620 purchased in 1999. I have since moved on to more custom 7's.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 30, 2008)

My first was my RG1527 RB that I bought in May of last year. The store owner had ordered it for someone who couldn't pay for it in the end, and the store was also going out of business, so he sold it to me for cost, being as it was quite clear to him that I REALLY wanted it. I'm still the only person outside of FujiGen to have played it. It came set up absolutely perfectly, and still feels great. Heck, I even still have the original plastic on the truss cover and control cavity covers.


----------



## ohmanthisiscool (Jan 30, 2008)

My first was an Ax7221. It was badass, but neck-heavy. I loved that thing. then I sold it and another guitar to buy a doubleneck and now I am trying to sell the dooubleneck Man I miss the AX beast Its not bad though I have a K7 now


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 30, 2008)

ah the ole 7

my first 7 was a Washburn WG587 in cobalt blue.

the tuners were shit, the pickups were way to bassy

but it played like a dream


----------



## Shawn (Jan 30, 2008)

Mattmc74 said:


> Ibanez RG7421! Still have it and it's my #1 and will always be because she was my first!


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 30, 2008)

Dean EVO Special 7 and I miss it dearly.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 30, 2008)

I had an Ibanez 7620 as my first seven. I picked it up for $199 used at guitar center. It spent like 2 years sitting all the way up on the wall and no one bought it so one day I grabbed it and that was that.


----------



## eelblack2 (Jan 30, 2008)

91 UV7BK purchased new. Funny after all these years I ended right back up where I started.


----------



## Lee (Jan 30, 2008)

Mine's the one that I have in my head


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 30, 2008)

You know, when I got my Schecter Revenger-7, I noticed shortly afterwards a Squier Strat-7 HSS in another shop at the same price, but figured "Ah well, too late, I'm sure I can find one of these later" 

I wanted an RG7620 though, and played the one at the shop many times before it finally sold. The first 7-string I played was one of those purple Squier Stagemaster-7FRs at the same shop, and I liked it. But the Schecter was cheaper, being that it was used


----------



## OzzyC (Jan 30, 2008)

Rg1527RB
I got it in Aug 06, and it's taking a little break right now since I need a switch to finish the rewiring job...


----------



## Slayer89 (Jan 30, 2008)

Mine was a RG7321.


----------



## trv (Jan 31, 2008)

My first/only seven is an Ibanez S7320. This guitar just feels right to me; more so than anything else i've played.


----------



## Sensonic (Jan 31, 2008)

My first seven was/is Korean made Schecter Omen-7. Quite good to play but the cut-outs are not deep enough for soloing on the 24th fret. Although the guitar has 24 frets, only 22 of them are fully usable which is a shame 

Since the range of left handed seven string guitars is pretty limited, I ordered a left handed seven string (with fixed bridge) from Korean KHL Corporation. It's pretty good. The only thing I don't like is the neck-body joint, which is a bit awkward.

However, I liked that guitar so much that I ordered a second seven string from the same company. I'll get it tomorrow. The guitar has a Floyd Rose (still looking for seven string left handed Floyd Rose bridge), a reverse headstock and the pickup configuration is humbucker-single coil-humbucker, just like in those Ibanez Universes. I can post some pics when I've received that guitar.


----------



## Obscura (Jan 31, 2008)

RG7321.

I really liked that guitar.


----------



## dom427 (Jan 31, 2008)

rg7321. Such a great guitar, pretty much all i play these days


----------



## stuh84 (Jan 31, 2008)

My ESP/LTD M207 back in 2002. I love the guitar, the neck is superb on it, and I have it right where I want in terms of playability. The electronics are getting a little flakey on it now mind you, the 3 way blade switch works sometimes and not others it seems. This would be passable if it was the neck pickup that went dead, but its the bridge pickup that dies when this happens 

I am currently using my recent purchase (from Mr Zimbloth/Nick himself) of the Jackson RR7R more, simply because it doesn't have this switching problem. However, in a couple of months, I'm overhauling it, replacing the switch, pots, wiring, pickups, input jack and trem (for an OFR), to get this guitar to exactly where it should be. I have a feeling once that happens, I'll never want another floyded 7


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Jan 31, 2008)

*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*

<------


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jan 31, 2008)

asmegin_slayer said:


> Whoa, how did you manage to get it back after a year?


A mile or two away, from where i lived when i got burgled, an old blues/jazz guitarist saw the headstock sticking out from in between some rubbish bags, thought it was going to be crap because it was black and green, looked at it, saw it had seven strings, then took it the same shop i bought it to see if it was worth anything. They spotted it, still had my number from when it was stolen, i gave them a description, and then they called back to say it was mine. I paid the guy a finders fee for being honest, and got it back.

Truly, to get a phone call a year later is absolutely bizarre, just completely out of the blue "can you describe the guitar you lost" which i thought was them updating their records. Then when they phoned back an hour or two later I was absolutely gobsmacked that I was going to be getting it back. The weirdest shit ever...


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jan 31, 2008)

* as an ammendment, Jamie Hunt (ex-Biomechanical) owns that Universe now, although with a different neck as I'd bought a UV7BK neck for a project and it played better than the neck on it so i swapped it. Rest is the same though. The action after the necks got swapped was blinding, sometimes I think I should have sold the one I kept instead!


----------



## Eric (Jan 31, 2008)

Mine was a RG-7321.


----------



## Kronpox (Jan 31, 2008)

Me and my buddy's Washburn WG587s. The very first day we had them we modified them to say "Washroom" on the headstock like so (incoming horrible picture):






The guitar's a good value and it did the trick as a beginner instrument. My buddy's is upgraded with a 707 and a Jazz and it made it somewhat better but upgrading a guitar that entry-level just isn't worth doing


----------



## machine_head1 (Jan 31, 2008)

haha. i had a 7620 back about '04. got no pics tho sorry


----------



## Shawn (Jan 31, 2008)

trv said:


> My first/only seven is an Ibanez S7320. This guitar just feels right to me; more so than anything else i've played.



Nicely done with the UV7BK touch.


----------



## GTR0B (Jan 31, 2008)

Mine was the K-7, fantastic guitar!


----------



## Heavy Ed (Jan 31, 2008)

1st 7..................









my UV7BK greendot! I got it new in Nov 96. (sorry for the crappy pic)


----------



## Shawn (Feb 1, 2008)

Heavy Ed said:


> 1st 7..................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice first 7. You can't beat those necks.


----------



## hellion (Feb 1, 2008)

I don't really know anything about it except it was most likely made in Korea.






I traded it to some Craig's list fool for A Warwick Rockbass Fortress 5 a while back, But now I miss it & want another 7 string. : <
Sorry about the horrendously bad pic's, Web cam for the win!


----------



## Munky7Head (Feb 1, 2008)

haha my first seven was a Washburn WG587.
...sucks being 15 and having no job!
hahaha


----------



## Baphomet_Reich (Mar 30, 2008)

My first (and only, so far) was the Ibanez S7320. Got it this past Xmas and it has yet to disappoint me.


----------



## TMatt142 (Mar 30, 2008)

This was my first 7. Which I repainted recently due to the horrible condition she was in....


----------



## maliciousteve (Mar 30, 2008)

Mine was a Washburn WG587V. It had a really crap floyd rose that never stayed in tune. Felt like crap, ugly and the smallest frets. The only thing it had going for it was the coil tap and the Bareknuckle Warpig I put in it. I got it dirt cheap, something like just over £100 brand new from the distributor. I later sold it off because I bought a really nice 7 string from Feline Guitars which had a universe neck.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Mar 30, 2008)

When I decided to go 7 strings I decided not to do things by halves, so I got what I believed (and still do believe) to be the best production 7 of our era. My beautiful K-7! A little while after I got it I set it up in B and installed a Dimarzio X2N-7


----------



## tie my rope (Mar 30, 2008)

my LOOMISHHHHHH.


----------



## budda (Mar 30, 2008)

schecter C7 blackjack used. It's gonna get sold later when i can afford a DC727.

still needs a setup  and the blaze 7 installed..


----------



## Sindwulf (Mar 30, 2008)

My very first, and currently only seven is a RG7620. I bought that thing right out of a pawnshop for only 200 dollars, with a case! wooo. I invested another 50 bucks for a music shop to change the strings for the first time and had it sent to the manufacturer to make sure the intonation was good and the neck adjusted, cause I STILL don't know how to do that stuff.

It's got some great character, while it's not in pristine condition it still looks and plays great. I have some finish chippage around the bottom edge of the body and whoever the original owner was must have lost the single lock tuners. Mine are steel for the single pieces and the black for the double. The shop shaved them down some so they would fit right .

Wish, I had a camera.


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Mar 30, 2008)

last year, my rg1527, and after talks with james..soon to have bkp's


----------



## Demeyes (Mar 30, 2008)

My C7 Hellraiser is my only seven so far. I got it used lat year. I'll be adding to it in the next few months with an Agile/Ibanez or custom depending on money at that time.


----------



## Clydefrog (Mar 30, 2008)

trv said:


> My first/only seven is an Ibanez S7320. This guitar just feels right to me; more so than anything else i've played.



What did you use on the inlays to get 'em green?


----------



## Emperoff (Mar 30, 2008)

hellion said:


> I don't really know anything about it except it was most likely made in Korea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WHOAH DUDE! My first seven was also one of those!










(Yeah, it's missing two strings )

Dillion 7 string, which played pretty good. It was alder, and with an Air Norton/Tonezone combo on it, sounded amazing. To all tonezone haters, I'll say that in alder and with the tone pot disconnected, to me sounded very organic and harmonically rich, and in parallel/split (don't remember) mode sounded insanely punchy, somewhat like a telecaster. I haven't been able to recreate that sound in any of the guitars I've had afterwards 

Sometimes I miss it for the memories and sad times I passed with it, but thinking about it, maybe is that what made me selling it. Bringing back sad memories is never good.


----------



## canuck brian (Mar 30, 2008)

I bought a RG7620 when they first came out...then sold it like 2 years later when I needed rent. Sad days.

I picked up another one about 3 years ago. I stopped playing it after I built my 8 and decided to turn it into the thingie below. Velocity currently owns this guitar, but not for long.


----------



## yellowv (Mar 30, 2008)

My first was a black 7620 back in 99', I loved that guitar. Had it until about 2 years ago when I needed the money and sold it for like $400. It was pretty damn close to mint. It basically sat in the case for years as I gave up guitar for a while. It was just sitting and some kid that worked for me who was in a band said he was going to go buy a new guitar. I asked him what and it was like a Samick or some shit for $400. I said screw that dude, I'll give you mine for $400. Needless to say he was pleased with it.


----------



## Whitebear (Mar 31, 2008)

my first was a s7320 that i bougth the last year... I sold it a month ago for a Xiphos 7


----------



## Stephen (Mar 31, 2008)

'05 RG1527. Still my main Seven String. Also use an RG7621 and an RG2228 though


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Mar 31, 2008)

I bought a 1527 on recommendation from Your_Majesty here on SS.org (well insaneguitar.com mostly) a couple of years ago. Bought a KxK SII-7 in the first KxK deal here, then ended up selling the 1527. Bought another 1527 when I got a good deal on it, modded a fair bit... looking to sell it now to put towards my second KxK SII-7! Deja vu, anyone?


----------



## Used666 (Mar 31, 2008)

Dean Vendetta 1.7 w/ Dimarzio X2N7

Second one was an Ibanez Apex

Last and final one will be the KXK Sii-7R ive got on order


----------



## RXTN (Apr 1, 2008)

You can start hating me, but my first 7 was RG2027






...

And still got it!


----------



## Michael (Apr 1, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## bluevoodoo (Apr 1, 2008)

Mine was a Schecter 007 Elite in black cherry finish.I liked that instrument a lot,it played really nice but sounded well...not so good with the stock Duncan Designeds.I decided to sell it and gather money for a C7 Hellraiser instead of replacing pickups in the 007 (and I didn't like the HS pickup config either).


----------



## petereanima (Apr 1, 2008)

my first one was a RG7420 - still my main guitar.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Apr 1, 2008)

Ibanez Rg1527 was mine. It was a fantastic guitar, incredible quality. After that I bought a Rg7321 so I would have another 7 that I wouldn't be so scared to play on, haha. Then I ended up enjoying the feel of the fixed bridge and the flat feel of the wizard 2 over the thin round feel of the prestige wizard, so I sold the 1527. The main reason was to get away from the trems, the second reason was.....I can't remember now. I think to fund my amp.

ANYWAYS! Ibanez = great guitar company.


----------



## darren (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## King_nothing621 (Apr 1, 2008)

Cosmic Blue Ibanez RG1527.


----------



## Variant (Apr 1, 2008)

Two RG7620-BKs, one standard BEADGBE, one down a whole step ADGCFAD, later drop GDGCFAD.


----------



## auxioluck (Apr 1, 2008)

RG7321, followed by an RG1527. The 7321 was just funt to play, funt to learn on, and even more fun to mod out. I am kicking myself in the ass for ever selling my 1527 too. But, it was money for a JP7, so no complaints


----------



## steelcity24 (Apr 1, 2008)

My first 7 was a black RG7620 that I bought new in 98. I still have it although it's been sitting for quite some time. I just recently had a buddy of mine from Martin Guitar give it a complete tune-up. It looks brand new again! I never played it much so there isn't even the slightest mark on it! Now that I'm playing again I'm glad that I never got rid of it.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Apr 1, 2008)

JCRG8427
Purchased from ZeroSignal, awesome dude.

I love this fucking thing


----------



## Gilbucci (Apr 1, 2008)

An Ibanez 7321..I pretty much learned everything on it, I freaking LOVE it. Now, I play an RG7620 with a DS7 and AN7 and it's the best guitar I've ever played. AWESOME neck, GREAT sounding pups (even through my cube, haha) and it just feels freaking awesome.


----------



## digitalpig (May 15, 2008)

My first 7 was a 2000 RG7-620 GN (I sold it a few weeks ago... now I'm missing it...), followed by a 1997 Universe UV777PBK and my 2000 RG7-680 LTD1 Baritone.


----------



## shupe13 (May 15, 2008)

S7320


----------



## TemjinStrife (May 15, 2008)

darren said:


>



Wait, that one is yours?!? That was the set of pics I used to decide that I wanted an Evo 7... and literally two days later one with no pickups, electronics, or hardware turned up on eBay for $75...


----------



## TMM (May 15, 2008)

My good ol' AX7521... refinished, new pickups/hardware, and posted on Ibanezregister.





I had that one for at least 4 or 5 years before I sold it (which is a record for me)


----------



## Azathoth43 (May 16, 2008)

My first was a RG1077XL. Got it in 01 and had to sell it when I lost my job in 02. Recently got another one, will never sell it.


----------



## Uber Mega (May 16, 2008)

I really wanted a Carvin DC747 a while back but couldn't afford it from America, my first was my Blackmachine B7 last month.


----------



## ParkerGuy (May 16, 2008)

my only 7


----------



## LordGrendel (May 16, 2008)

My first and only seven string is my unwanted AX7521 that I bought when I lived in Japan, so at least I know it was made there. The guitar is completely neck heavy and if you don't have the right strap it will tip. It's currently in pieces and has been for a few years now and all of the hardware parts that I had packed away were lost when I moved. To me it's a lost cause and I don't care enough to buy replacement parts. Knowing myself, I will probably will end up replacing all of it down the line sometime so I can use it as back up when I get the seven string that I actually want...


----------



## TMatt142 (May 16, 2008)

Ahh...my first (technically) seven and my only one at the moment. a 1998 which was originally RB but the edges were completely mashed. This was also my first refurb job on a guitar. This guitar has exceeded my expectations and I seriously doubt I'd ever sell her. I plan on buying a few more! Not pictured is the Dimarzio D-Sonic I dropped in her.


----------



## Jazzedout (May 17, 2008)

My first 7 is this 1998 RG7620:






The finish was pretty worn, although the neck and frets are still perfect, so it was time for a refinish. Stripped the paint in January and I still have it in pieces... No time to complete it yet...
P.S. Waiting for my second 7 to arrive in a few days...


----------



## Mattmc74 (May 17, 2008)

My first 7 was my Ibanez RG7421 and it is still my favorite guitar of all time! I will never get rid of it!


----------



## Shannon (May 17, 2008)

1997 Ibanez UV7BK (All black) bought brand new.


----------



## Ancestor (May 17, 2008)

UV7BK with the green dots. It wasn't really what I liked at the time, due to the tone. Probably would've liked it if I'd had someone to show me how to get the killer tone from it. Didn't like the feel of it either and didn't do any setups at the time. 

But I'm still glad to have had the experience!


----------



## Ken (May 17, 2008)

uv77mc

Bought new in 1993 from Pastore Music in NJ


----------



## Groff (May 17, 2008)

Schecter V7... The neck was great, the frets were in fine shape, but the bridge was pretty sad... It's the only licenced floyd rose i've ever had issues with. I could not get it to intonate... Sucks it was in such a shape, becuase it was a decent axe besides that. I traded it towards my Gryphon-7


----------



## MerlinTKD (May 17, 2008)

My first and only (so far):


















I love this guitar, but I'll love it more when I get Blazes and a real trem in it!  I'm seriously thinking about stripping the body and clear-coating it natural.

For the future... a bari length in alder, and a Flying V in mahogany... and I might be set!


----------



## dream-thief (May 17, 2008)

My first and only so far is the HS Dark Heaven II.

I just checked their site earlier and they've been doing some serious work. The price of th emodel closest to what I have has gone up above £600, and I got it for under £300 as far As I remember.

 oh well, Maybe If I ever sell it on, I might even make a profit on it


----------



## AVWIII (May 18, 2008)

Schecter A7+. god I wish I still had that guitar.


----------



## DevourTheDamned (May 19, 2008)

i never really figured out what mine was, it was a Schecter 007 i think.
thats all the truss rod cover said, 007.

humbucker, single coil setup, and i just didnt like the single coil, at ALL.
the pups werent high enough output, BUT it was SO comfortable.

i miss it :/


----------



## Rick (May 19, 2008)

My first was an Ibanez AX7221. The grey one.


----------



## Moonohol (May 19, 2008)

Ibanez S7320 with EMGs in it, just recently got it. I love the damn thing to pieces, but the music shop had to order me a new trem arm because they lost the original, and it still hasn't come in yet -.-


----------



## thesimo (May 20, 2008)

This  - Tho i havent gotten it yet


----------



## CentaurPorn (May 20, 2008)

Parker guy that chunk of wood is f'n Beautiful. I am working on getting my first 7 now. Probably going to be a interceptor pro. I actually only played my first 7 a few months ago and fell in Love with JJ's ibby.


----------



## ParkerGuy (May 21, 2008)

Why thank you. I want to get another one but im saving for a Harley and a Diezel Herbert with an Axess System.


----------



## PostOrganic (May 21, 2008)

My first (and only so far) is an EBMM JP7. Got it about... 4 years ago after I had only ever played 6's up until that point.


----------



## Jackbass (May 21, 2008)

My first 7 was the Ibanez RG7321. Nice guitar. I tried the Omen 7 by schecter but I hated it.

This Ibz looks nice and sounds pretty cool for the price. I d like to have a prestige with fixed bridge now...


----------



## aeronaut (Jun 16, 2008)

a black 2005 rg1527.


----------



## Scali (Jun 16, 2008)

My first 7 was an S7320, bought in November 2007. I'm such a n00b on the 7-string 
I started playing back in 1994 or somewhere around there.


----------



## metalheadpunk (Jun 16, 2008)

Schecter Hellraiser C-7. Bought it completely out of the blue. Getting my second one next month  a S7320.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jun 16, 2008)

I don't even think I have a picture of my first one. It was a Washburn WG (Black) and I replaced the pickups with White HEX humbuckers and replaced the Tone knob with a momentary off switch (think buckethead). I miss that guitar, but trading the WG and a OLD crappy Peavey head that needs All new tubes for a 5150 Cab = steal. 





I Did have a pic!


----------



## Rhoadkiller (Jun 16, 2008)

hopefully my first will be an uv7bk silver dot or green ... Better yet both


----------



## XeoFLCL (Jun 16, 2008)

My first seven was a Washburn WG587. I got ahold of it through a trade for one of my jacksons, and oh my god, ended up getting rid of everything and just keeping my EG587.. this thing is what fueled me to continue playing guitar, and fueled me to become a 7 string addict. As of now, it's my favorite seven I've had.. I've had a few ESPs, and none of them could match to the build quality of my WG587 (Oddly, since every other washburn I've had was pretty crappy..). I've done a few mods to it.. as to cleaning up the wiring and throwing in an Evo7.. since the stock pups were utter crap (stock bridge was OK.. horrible cleans on it though. The neck was just complete utter crap. Only way to describe it.) And I love this thing dearly. Only thing is.. it's pretty heavy. I think it has an alder body, but all I know is this thing can take one hell of a beating.. not one dent in it as to today, and I've been everywhere with this thing and it's met alot of walls and corners lol. Really dependable.

















I plan to tear out the neck pup and cover it up.. I never use the neck anyways, Any ideas how I could do that anyone? Was thinking pickguard but that might look cheesy.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Jun 17, 2008)

My first seven string was my RG7421XL, that I absolutely love, and I'm glad I didn't have to sell it. I remember when I wanted to start playing gutiar, the K7 had just came out, and I wanted it sooo bad, but being as I was in middle school and I had only seen it in metal magazines, I had no idea it was going to cost THAT much...sadly I didn't get that guitar haha.


----------



## HaGGuS (Jun 17, 2008)

My first 7 was a RG 7421.
I bought it off ebay, the seller advertised it as a 7321.
Ive sold it and bought it back.. 
Ive just dumped a set of invaders in her.. love em. 

Before pickup change..




with invaders ..


----------



## XeoFLCL (Jun 17, 2008)

HaGGuS said:


> My first 7 was a RG 7421.
> I bought it off ebay, the seller advertised it as a 7321.
> Ive sold it and bought it back..
> Ive just dumped a set of invaders in her.. love em.
> ...




I like the SD Invaders.. Personally never gotten my hands on the 7 string versions.. how do they sound? Also, heavy enough strings? lol


----------



## HaGGuS (Jun 17, 2008)

The invaders sound good i.m.o ..
They do the job. 
And i borrowed some fence wire to string up the guitar.. i was a string short.. 
.68 string.. with a heavy set..


----------



## Bekanor (Jun 17, 2008)

My first 7 was a C7 Hellraiser in black cherry which I loved to bits.


Then for shits and giggles I asked my buddy Nick what a Loomis would set me back and the price was unbeatable. Then over the next couple of weeks my buddy Dylan kept saying he would buy my Hellraiser if I wanted to sell it to him for a Loomis, being that I'm starting a band with Dylan it seemed perfect.

And so the deal was done and I was and am very happy with how it all played out.


Now my baby is with a tech getting the blackout and 707tw I bought for her wired in and getting a complete spa treatment, fret polish, fretboard clean, setup, intonation, neck, and I'm even getting the 7th string tuner bored out to better accommodate a .60.


----------



## st2012 (Jun 17, 2008)

First 7 was an Ibanez AX. It was horrible but I loved it and still have it.


----------



## mika ale (Oct 26, 2008)

my first 7strings was the Xyphos, I love it now with her new dimarzio pickups(d-sonic and blaze neck) and her amazing sounds, very versatile...


----------



## Koshchei (Oct 26, 2008)

Mine is a Carvin DC747. Regretting not getting one earlier


----------



## GazPots (Oct 26, 2008)

the one on the right was my very first 7 string. Epiphone Les Paul Classic with low b. 


I still remember the intial mindfuck of trying to understand how to use the extra string.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Oct 26, 2008)

1991ish Universe


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 26, 2008)

AK DRAGON said:


> 1991ish Universe



That particular model definitely didnt come about till about 1998. 2001 most likely?


----------



## winterlover (Oct 26, 2008)

RG1527, for sale btw


----------



## AK DRAGON (Oct 26, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> That particular model definitely didnt come about till about 1998. 2001 most likely?


**shrug** I know its a 19XX. I never was really good at reading those darn SN#'s


----------



## Stitch (Oct 26, 2008)

The serial on it will start with F98, F99, F00, F01 or F02 since it has a LoPro trem. The two digits following the 'F' tell you what year it was made in.


----------



## noob_pwn (Oct 26, 2008)

mine was a 7321,
good for the money, good at the time but a piece of shit in hindsight compared to what im playing these days


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 26, 2008)

My loomis is my one and only seven


----------



## SymmetricScars (Oct 26, 2008)

carvin dc 727 wub is my first and only seven thus far.


----------



## mat091285 (Oct 26, 2008)

Ibanez K7 .... it's a sweet guitar ... still can't find anything nicer then it till now ....


----------



## tmcarr (Oct 26, 2008)

Sindwulf said:


> My very first, and currently only seven is a RG7620. I bought that thing right out of a pawnshop for only 200 dollars, with a case! wooo. I invested another 50 bucks for a music shop to change the strings for the first time and had it sent to the manufacturer to make sure the intonation was good and the neck adjusted, cause I STILL don't know how to do that stuff.
> 
> It's got some great character, while it's not in pristine condition it still looks and plays great. I have some finish chippage around the bottom edge of the body and whoever the original owner was must have lost the single lock tuners. Mine are steel for the single pieces and the black for the double. The shop shaved them down some so they would fit right .
> 
> Wish, I had a camera.



ARGH! I wish College Station had pawn shops like that!! ARG! 

Ours is selling an American Strat for like $900... with a beat to hell case, and a beat to hell body/neck. WTF is with that? I even think last year (yes, its STILL there) is was only $750!


----------



## awesomeaustin (Oct 27, 2008)

washburn wg587. seems alot of people start with these, probably cuase they are like $200. But it was a cool guitar, sold it a few month later and got my M-207 that I have now, and recently I just got a wg587v! Much better guitar


----------



## Elysian (Oct 27, 2008)

my first 7 was my RG7421, i put a blaze bridge in it, kept the stock V7-7 neck pickup, and it got all banged up one day cause my case popped open when i took it out of the trunk, so as a joke since i was in a thrash band(whom all the band members besides me worshipped slayer), i put a giant red nail polish pentagram on it  it looked funny as hell, but the audience actually loved it 







it looked junky but i still loved it.


----------



## Seebu (Oct 27, 2008)

Schecter C7 Hellraiser with passive pups. I bought it used, the previous owner had the electronics replaced. 
SD Custom on bridge and Jazz on the neck. Extremely versatile, I love it.
*



*


----------



## MikeH (Oct 27, 2008)

RG7321. First and only. Not a bad guit-fiddle for the money. Still need to replace the pups in it.


----------



## Totem_37 (Oct 27, 2008)

My first (and only) 7 is my Carvin DC727. Love it to death. Considering a 2228 right now though....


----------



## wannabguitarist (Oct 27, 2008)

@Seebu-passive Hellraiser=win

RG7420, I still love it but it may have to go in my quest for "tone"


----------



## Vairocarnal (Oct 28, 2008)

Man, I really need to be taking pics of my gear! My first 7 was a Jay Turser that I bought at a pawn shop for a whopping $109. It played and sounded awesome until it did a faceplant on the concrete and died. Years later, when my skills in necromancyu developed I manifested a repair job and now it plays and sounds like a zombie. The surprising thing is that it holds the G tuning pretty well.


----------



## ILdÐÆMcº³ (Oct 28, 2008)

Hellraiser... An excellent guitar, I had to sell it to pay for studio stuff though.

It's all good now because I was able to pay for a Loomis afterwords .


----------



## Vairocarnal (Oct 28, 2008)

XeoFLCL said:


> My first seven was a Washburn WG587. I got ahold of it through a trade for one of my jacksons, and oh my god, ended up getting rid of everything and just keeping my EG587.. this thing is what fueled me to continue playing guitar, and fueled me to become a 7 string addict. As of now, it's my favorite seven I've had.. I've had a few ESPs, and none of them could match to the build quality of my WG587 (Oddly, since every other washburn I've had was pretty crappy..). I've done a few mods to it.. as to cleaning up the wiring and throwing in an Evo7.. since the stock pups were utter crap (stock bridge was OK.. horrible cleans on it though. The neck was just complete utter crap. Only way to describe it.) And I love this thing dearly. Only thing is.. it's pretty heavy. I think it has an alder body, but all I know is this thing can take one hell of a beating.. not one dent in it as to today, and I've been everywhere with this thing and it's met alot of walls and corners lol. Really dependable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is the ONLY positive review I've seen for this guitar.


----------



## sevenstringj (Oct 28, 2008)

I got a Carvin 727 because it was the closest thing I could find to my Jackson Soloist, being neck-through with an ebony board. I had it made pitch-black... black hardware, black finish, no inlays. I sold it several years ago and honestly have no recollection of how it played or sounded. Once I started playing my Jackson in B standard, I saw no use for the Carvin.

But I had a change of heart this year and got a new seven. I opted for a minty ESP LTD H-207 off of Ebay and modded it real proper. But part of me wishes I had gotten another Carvin.


----------



## InCasinoOut (Oct 28, 2008)

Agile Interceptor Pro 25.

I'm thinking of building a 27" scale 7 as my next one. Even though I'm not an Industrial Design major at my school, I just got certified to operate all the stationary (industrial grade) power tools in the 3D lab. I'm probably gonna build a 1/3 scale neck through model first for practice.


----------



## sporatic (Oct 28, 2008)

My first 7 String RG2027XVV - it has been an amazing guitar for me and I recently added a Dimarzio D-Activator to bridge and it sounds incredible. I am saving up for a neck pickup now.


----------



## Variant (Oct 28, 2008)

RG7620, black, immediately set it up in A, as B wasn't that much of a change from my RG550 which was often in drop C.


----------



## machine_head1 (Oct 28, 2008)

my first one was a 7620, wish i never sold the thing, i miss it badly.


----------



## Julko (Oct 30, 2008)

My first seven string is the seven string I have right now 
it's an Ibanez RG-7421, bought it used (well.... I was two years old when it was made)

and btw, the new white finish looks awesome!


----------



## cerfotoc (Dec 16, 2008)

My first seven is Schecter Damien 7


----------



## BurialWithin (Dec 16, 2008)

RG7620 and i have a MURDER WEAPON RG7321 coming in!!!!!!!


----------



## darbdavys (Dec 16, 2008)

Ibanez K7. But planning to sell it and but Shcecter Loomis FR


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Dec 16, 2008)

My first was an Ibanez K-7, and I will never sell it, as imo its the best production 7 Ibanez ever made, alongside the UVMC and the UVPWH


----------



## hufschmid (Dec 16, 2008)

self built, it was the first flat fingerboard 0 radius test.... in 2001


----------



## mizfi7 (Dec 16, 2008)

Ibanez rg7420 got it when i was 13 and still have im 20 now.


----------



## sheener19 (Dec 16, 2008)

Mine was a used Ibanez UV777PBK


----------



## SamSam (Dec 16, 2008)

Schecter Hellraiser, bought it in May. The fact that Loomis played one pretty much convinced me  well that and the sexy cherry finish  since then I've acquired a very sexy 7620GN and a M207. Playability wise the Ibanez wins, but the Hellraiser has that monstrous tone.


----------



## TMM (Dec 16, 2008)

Brand new AX7521-GP, bought in 1998. Also happens to be the guitar I learned to play on.


----------



## Max Dread (Dec 16, 2008)

RG1527 followed by a Schecter Damien-7 followed by an RG1077xl. 

The first two fell to their knees and got all depressed and jealous when the last one joined the flock!


----------



## poopyalligator (Dec 16, 2008)

My first 7 string was a dillion rg copy 7 string. That thing was garbage. If you see one and you think it might be good. You might want to not buy it. Then i got my rr7r which was pretty rad(i liked it). Then i got the ibanez rg7420 which is great, and now i have the ibanez universe green dot. I dont think i will be buying another 7 string unless ibanez puts out something pretty awesome.


----------



## axechain (Dec 17, 2008)

Ibanez 7321 FTW


----------



## Krankguitarist (Dec 17, 2008)

A Carvin DC747c, I loved everything about it but the tremolo. Even after I put an OFR on it it didn't jive with me. Took about an 800 dollar hit on the resale value on that one.


----------



## Harry (Dec 17, 2008)

Don't have one yet
But will be getting an RG 7321


----------



## Olethros (Dec 22, 2008)

RG7420 in Black Pearl. had it about 2 weeks now n have finally got the bits that were missin. (off ebay, bought it out right, i had the money n was lookin @ a 6 string RG brand new, thought....fuk it....ITS MINE!! lol) it was missin the string clamps n whammy bar. otherwise in damn fine condition 

1 thing tho, how much were these brand new??


----------



## renzoip (Dec 22, 2008)

My first seven was a new Ibanez RG1527RB I got in August, I still have it and I like it. Still, it will soon become my backup guitar when I get my custom Carvin DC747 sometime in January!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 30, 2009)

rg7420... i SHOULD still have it... but i guess we all make bad decisions from time to time...


----------



## PlagueX1 (Mar 30, 2009)

Ibanez Xiphos later upgraded with Blackouts, love it, super comfortable neck.


----------



## hairychris (Mar 30, 2009)

A Carvin 727 that has been in the posession of a couple of other forum members since I sold it. Nice guitar, didn't get on with the gloss neck though.


----------



## TJey (Mar 30, 2009)

Ibanez Apex2  and still proudly ownz.


----------



## Flux_Architect (Mar 30, 2009)

My first seven was a Schecter A-7 with a fixed bridge.
The neck really was super-thick on it....but still comfortable to play.

But I'm an Ibby Fanboy and so I sold it to offset the price of my RG7620RB.


----------



## Petef2007 (Mar 30, 2009)

First one was a Jackson RR7R, which i still own and love to bits. Not really been playing 7's for too long though, so i currently only have 2 of em to my name.


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Mar 30, 2009)

And my last too. It's fucking awful, who wants it? A couple hundred takes it.


----------



## disk2 (Mar 30, 2009)

A *UV777GR*, sold it to a friend when I stopped playing for a while, had him promise to 
sell it back to me if he ever gets rid of it. Almost talked him into selling it back to me but
ended up getting one of the newer ones instead, remembered how much I hated the neck
on it. Love the new one though.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 30, 2009)

Herb Dorklift said:


> And my last too. It's fucking awful, who wants it? A couple hundred takes it.



whoa...


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Mar 30, 2009)

I was kidding by the way.

My UV is awesome and not for sale


----------



## harvested (Mar 30, 2009)

my first seven was and it still is the Epi LP Goth 
it is also my first electric guitars, I didn't own any 6-string, except for an acoustic one...I went strait to the 7s 

I'll posts some pics soon


----------



## ax7221 (Apr 4, 2009)

My first seven string guitar was and it still is the Ibanez AX7221 GP!











other pictures here => Sevenstring.org - ax7221's Album: Ibanez AX7221 Grey Pewter


----------

